# Seasons greetings



## nickvc (Dec 24, 2017)

May I take this opportunity to wish all a very merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year 8)


----------



## jonn (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 24, 2017)

God Jul!

... as we say in Sweden.

Göran


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy holidays to the entire GRF family. Many happy returns on the new year as well. I wish the best to each and all!


----------



## Shark (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas!! 

It is trying to switch from rain to snow here.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!

We had just enough snow to make it a white Christmas.  

Dave


----------



## artart47 (Dec 25, 2017)

A merry Christmas to all my Friends here on our forum!
Min van i Sverige, (Goran) God Jul ! 
Art.


----------



## rewalston (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone. May next year be as good or better than this one has.
Rusty


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 25, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Happy holidays to the entire GRF family. Many happy returns on the new year as well. I wish the best to each and all!



Hear here!

Ive been meaning to send you a christmas card for the past week, but Im terrible with time sometimes.

Hope you and the wife had a good one.

---

And I hope all of the grf family had a great holiday season and rings in the new year well.

If any of you want to get away from your family for the holidays, you are all welcome to come over.

Cheers


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 25, 2017)

My parents and I took a trip to the cabin today...

... on the way was a number of exhausted reindeer ...


... busy recuperating from the exhausting delivery of presents yesterday...



... even Rudolph's red nose turned white over night.  



After passing the reindeer we arrived at the cabin, 2 pm and the sun was on it's way down. No, it isn't the sun behind the birch, it's the moon. -20 C so the snow is safe here for a while longer.



Göran


----------



## denim (Dec 25, 2017)

Really nice pictures Goran. Thanks for posting them. Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## anachronism (Dec 26, 2017)

Merry Christmas chaps.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 26, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Ive been meaning to send you a christmas card for the past week, but Im terrible with time sometimes.



No worries, my friend. I've meant to do the same for weeks also. Let's just call it the thought that counts! :lol:


----------

